# Donde colocar el fusible en una fuente



## josb86 (Mar 9, 2012)

les cuanto tengo un transformador de 12-0-12 3amp (36VA) lo voy a utilizar pa ra un amplificador lo que estab era tratando de calcular de cuanto iba a ser el fisible como para proteger los circuitos de cualquiera cosa. digamos que el amplificador consuma los 3amp (que es lo mas probable) entonces:

VA en primario es igual al VA en el segundario

I1= VA/V1 = 36VA/120V = 300mA

osea que si coloco un fusible en el primario deberia ser mas o menos de 300mA pero en la tienda de electronica tienen de 1,5amp el minimo. que me recomiandan hacer?


----------



## chclau (Mar 9, 2012)

El lugar correcto para poner el fusible es el primario.

Según los cálculos que yo conozco, tenés que agregar dos factores más, aparte de la relación de conversión que vos usaste.

1) El factor de RMS de la corriente en el primario, que si usaste un rectificador de onda completa es  algo así como 1.6 a 1.8 veces más grande que tu corriente de continua.

2) Un factor de 125% que recomienda la UL aplicar sobre la corriente definida para el trafo.

Te queda 300mA x 1.8 x 1.25 = 675mA en el primario.


----------



## josb86 (Mar 9, 2012)

nuevamente, 1,5amp es mucho o esat bien?


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 9, 2012)

josb86 dijo:


> nuevamente, 1,5amp es mucho o esat bien?



Mejor si conseguis 1 amper, es muy fácil de encontrar por lo menos donde vivo


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yo cuando hago fuentes de alimentación, siempre se lo pongo en el primario, aunque a veces no esta de más ponerle un segundo en el secundario. Ya que por exceso de consumo en el secundario saltara este antes que el del primario,  protegiendo al transformador y diodos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2012)

+1 en primario 

El exceso de corriente en el primario se refleja *inmediatamente* en el secundario.

Poner fusibles en el secundario de una fuente doble *puede generar problemas peores*.

Saludos !


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 11, 2012)

josb86 dijo:


> les cuanto tengo un transformador de 12-0-12 3amp (36VA) lo voy a utilizar pa ra un amplificador lo que estab era tratando de calcular de cuanto iba a ser el fisible como para proteger los circuitos de cualquiera cosa. digamos que el amplificador consuma los 3amp (que es lo mas probable) entonces:
> 
> VA en primario es igual al VA en el segundario
> 
> ...


en ese calculo no falta una cosa???
si no me equivoco es asi: 
V1/V2=I2/I1, por lo cual I1= I2 x V2/V1= 3A x 24V/120V= 3A x 0.2V=0.6A


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2012)

yo..............disculpen vuesras matematicas aplicadas.......pero les dire 1 cosilla.

un fusible es barato.
yo hago asi:
1 -- calculo con el sistema en base E hemorroidal trigonometrico para darme una idea de por donde andare.
2 --  compro una cajita de 10 fusibles de cada valor proximo .
3 -- pongo el equipo al mango (recordar que tengo una coriente de trabajo y una de PICO , no sea cosa que cada vez que lo encienda o que luego de un corte de luz arranque al mango se queme el fusible, no ?? 
4 -- comienzo con el fuse mas chico que compre : se quemara.
5-- paso al siguiente  hasta que no se quema.
ahi tengo el limite.
lo dejo trabajando un ratazo  a ver que pasa.
6--- lo sobrecargo a ver si corta.
7-- evaluo dejar ese valor o hago pruebas con el proximo valor .


fin del tema.



sino veo las enseñanzas de este maestro del cual aprendi mucho:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/fusibles-potencia-pero-poca-corriente-64405/


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola a todos, necesito de su ayuda para aclarar la siguiente duda.

Suponiendo que tengo un transformador de 115v a 12 a 1A lo ideal para proteger el transformador seria poner un fusible de 1A en el secundario.

Pero me gustaria saber como calcularlo correctamente para el primario, ¿cual es la relacion entre primario y secundario?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2012)

Lo mejor sería colocar ambos 

En el secundario uno de 1,25 Amperes 

12 V x 1 A = 12 Watts

12 Watts / 115 V = 0,1 A , se colocaría uno de 0,25 o de 0,5 A


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 21, 2012)

Muy clara tu respuesta, gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 21, 2012)

solo aporto que el fusible del bobinado primario ayuda a proteger el transformador (si el mismo una de la bobina entra en corto) pero no es tan sencible como el que se usa en el secundario ya que el amperage es mayor pero la potencia es la misma no te guies por ello...

saludo y exito en tu proyecto


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2012)

También lo puedes hacer por la relación de transformación:
[LATEX]m=\frac{n_1}{n_2}=\frac{U_1}{U_2}=\frac{I_2}{I_1}[/LATEX]


Osea:[LATEX]\frac{110}{12}=\frac{1}{I_1}[/LATEX] de donde [LATEX]I_1=1 \cdot \frac{12}{110}[/LATEX]


----------



## jose10 (Sep 18, 2020)

Buenos días,
Tengo un amplificador alimentado por una fuente conmutada. En este caso son válidas las mismas reglas para la colocación del fusible?  O sea, se coloca antes de la fuente, o es prudente poner uno también a la salida?
Gracias desde ya por alguna respuesta


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 20, 2020)

Amigo jose10:
Si publicas un esquema de tu fuente conmutada es más probable que se te pueda guiar a partir del análisis de dicho esquema. 
Saludos


----------



## jose10 (Sep 21, 2020)

Gracias por tu respuesta CharlieD. Lamentablemente no tengo el esquema porque compré la plaqueta ya armada y me resulta imposible dibujar el circuito ya que la mayoría son microcomponentes. De cualquier manera muchas gracias nuevamente.
Saludos


----------



## ngc1976 (Dic 8, 2021)

Hola amigos, siempre puse fusibles en todos mis cachivaches , hoy y aprovechando el feriado intenté probar una fuente  para un pre qué estoy armando y di por sabido  qué los cables del primario del transformador siempre son más finos y de colores negro, verde, azul, en las fotos qué subo está la fuente totalmente quemada, incluyendo el transformador chino, los cables rojos gruesos "eran" del primario, no puse fusible !!, ni la térmica de la zapatilla saltó !!, se quemo todo, desde el LM350 hasta el secundario de 12 vca, acepto todo tipo de improperios, los agradecería, saludos


----------



## malesi (Dic 8, 2021)

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola amigos, siempre puse fusibles en todos mis cachivaches , hoy y aprovechando el feriado intenté probar una fuente  para un pre qué estoy armando y di por sabido  qué los cables del primario del transformador siempre son más finos y de colores negro, verde, azul, en las fotos qué subo está la fuente totalmente quemada, incluyendo el transformador chino, los cables rojos gruesos "eran" del primario, no puse fusible !!, ni la térmica de la zapatilla saltó !!, se quemo todo, desde el LM350 hasta el secundario de 12 vca, acepto todo tipo de improperios, los agradecería, saludos


Gogle busca y dice...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2021)

ngc1976 dijo:


> "acepto todo tipo de improperios, los agradecería, saludos"


!Hola caro Don ngc1976 ,
En "Off-Topic" mode ON :
Aca por eses pagos ( Brasil ) la palabra "improperios" son lo mismo que : malas palabras , ofensas , injurias , palavrones , xingamento , etc................Jajajajajajajaja!
"Off-Topic" mode Off.
!Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 8, 2021)

Si con una bateria de 12V se hace un inversor colocando como salida la entrada del transformador de 110V/220V, no me quiero imaginar el voltaje que ha alcanzado colocando al reves en la red electrica....


----------



## mcrven (Dic 8, 2021)

Cuenta fácil: 220 / 12 = 18.333.  --    Voltaje en secundario: 220 * 18.333 =  4033 VAC... Antes de achicharrarse todo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2021)

Puede que usen cable mas grueso para la entrada del primario por cumplir con reglamentaciones , o solo el plástico es mas grueso (por cumplir con reglamentaciones) . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 8, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si con una bateria de 12V se hace un inversor colocando como salida la entrada del transformador de 110V/220V, no me quiero imaginar el voltaje que ha alcanzado colocando al reves en la red electrica....


! Teoricamente unos  4KV antes de estropiar todo lo engendro , Jajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## mcrven (Dic 9, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Puede que usen cable mas grueso para la entrada del primario por cumplir con reglamentaciones , o solo el plástico es mas grueso (por cumplir con reglamentaciones) . . .



O... ese cable era el que estaba en almacén cuando ensamblaron ese lote...


----------



## Alexis0159 (Dic 9, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si con una bateria de 12V se hace un inversor colocando como salida la entrada del transformador de 110V/220V, no me quiero imaginar el voltaje que ha alcanzado colocando al reves en la red electrica....


Nunca me ha pasado algo así, por suerte tengo la costumbre de medir los transformadores antes de hacer tal locura   podría haber sido peor no sólo que se le prendiera fuego el amplificador, además de que el secundario de un transformador con salida de 12v es como un cortocircuito a 220v 😮.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2021)

La vieja lámpara serie . . .


----------



## Alexis0159 (Dic 9, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La vieja lámpara serie . . .


Nunca falla


----------



## ngc1976 (Dic 9, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La vieja lámpara serie . . .


Juro qué la busqué y con el apuro de probar la fuente me olvidé, me entretuve midiendo la placa en frio, sniffff, luego se calentó toda !


Alexis0159 dijo:


> Nunca me ha pasado algo así, por suerte tengo la costumbre de medir los transformadores antes de hacer tal locura   podría haber sido peor no sólo que se le prendiera fuego el amplificador, además de que el secundario de un transformador con salida de 12v es como un cortocircuito a 220v 😮.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 9, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La vieja lámpara serie . . .


Hubiera salvado al trafo...el resto del circuito no sé...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2021)

Dependerá de la "potencialidá" de la lámpara


----------

